# how do you deal with work?



## HeIsFaithful (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi 
I have just come back from abroad and a doctor has told me that he can treat me.  The only thing is that i need to be in the country for 2 months.  My dilemma is that i work what do i tell work or what do most people do?  please really need your help because all the doc here have written me off this is my hope.

thanks really appreciate your contributions


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi there,

Its difficult to comment without knowing a bit more, what is the doctor treating you for and why do you need to be there for 2 months?

Most cycles would justify a couple of weeks for either treatment or build up or possibly both but I dont understand the long stay in country?

Pen
xx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Pen,

2 months does seem a VERY long time.

When I had treatment at ARGC I had to live in London for 3 weeks as I live too far away to travel their daily and I got a sick note from my Dr. Another time when I went I used annual leave.

So I guess the choices are go sick, use your leave or take unpaid leave, if your employers will allow that. Though I know that is not always suitable as IVF is expensive enough without loosing pay.

I would certainly question the length of stay though and if they insist on that I would look elsewhere. I dont know your circumstances but the stay appears excessive.

Cozy


----------

